# Gospel Hump Goat Packing--June 2012



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Once again, we combined herds from north and central Idaho, for a 3-night trip into one of the most rugged areas in the state--the Gospel Hump Wilderness Area, on the Nez Perce National Forest.
[attachment=7:1a86e4g8]01_The Wind River Pack Bridge.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]
Although the ascent was steep at times, the trail was in great condition.
[attachment=6:1a86e4g8]02_Heading up.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]
[attachment=5:1a86e4g8]03_Harriet at a switchback.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]
The area has seen several recent wildfires, giving us views that just wouldn't quit.
[attachment=4:1a86e4g8]05_Enjoying the view.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]
[attachment=3:1a86e4g8]06_View to the West.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]
Our 10 goats (including 3 yearlings) all did great, considering this was their first "major" outing of the season. 
[attachment=2:1a86e4g8]07_Tired kids.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]
Recent rains provided us with fantastic wildflower displays, green lush mountainsides, and some choice edibles!  Packing our "haul" down to our campsite on the backs of goats made our foraged appetizers even more delicious!
[attachment=1:1a86e4g8]08_Morels al fresco.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]
Here's to good friends and faithful goat companions--may these beautiful wild places be ours to enjoy forever![attachment=0:1a86e4g8]010_Goats on the ridge.jpg[/attachment:1a86e4g8]


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

Just two more photos from our trip. What a beautiful place!


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Awesome country! How much does the big white wether weigh? He looks like a big boy. Thanks for posting the pics, enjoyed.


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

The biggest goat (an alpine wether) in our party weighs at least 250 lbs. Of our own 3 goats, our biggest (also an alpine) weighs about 220 lbs. However, our two smaller goats (170 lbs & 110 lbs, respectively) have no problem keeping up with our big guy & can probably out-hike him. Trips like this one definitely reveal that a good work ethic & stamina are more important than how big a goat is or how much weight they can (theoretically) pack.


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

great pics! we are getting ready to do the pettit lake loop in a few weeks. Where was your trailhead out of?


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

We started our trip at the Wind River pack bridge and trail head, it's less than 20 miles up-river (east) of Riggins. If you ever do head up that way, watch out for poison hemlock right at the trail head/boat ramp. The noxious weed crew had already sprayed it with herbicide just before we arrived, but it gave us quite a scare, to see a such deadly weed right off the bat! :evil:


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

We go up that way often..we are not far from there. Have you spent much time around the 7 devils? There are a lot of great trails through there. Did you have wolf problems while out? Have you shed-hunted up there?

Are they still tearing up the road there? I have not been up there since early spring/last winter...


----------



## saph (Dec 19, 2009)

The Salmon River road reconstruction project is halted for the summer, but will resume again sometime next fall/winter. They have a website: http://www.wfl.fhwa.dot.gov/projects/id ... struction/

Hope to run into you & your goats out there sometime, Ashley!


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

We backpacked The Gospel Hump two years ago (before we got our goats) and really enjoyed it. It was very beautiful and _very _remote; we didn't see another person in 4 days of hiking.

We accessed the GHW trailhead via a road that the trail guide stated was "the worst road in Idaho". I've done quite a bit of 4-wheeling and I have to say they didn't exagerate; that was a _rough_road! We'd love to go back with our goats but I honestly don't know how we'd do it since there's no way we could get a trailer over that road, and the goats would be tossed all over the place if they rode in the back of the truck.

We also backpacked the Seven Devils loop (40+ miles) with our four young wethers last summer when they were still too young to pack. Absolutely beautiful area and very "goat friendly" although popular with hikers/backpackers so be prepared for lots of questions from people curious about your goats (our goats are white Saanens, and to our great amusement some hikers actually thought that we were being followed by wild mountain goats! LOL!)

We are hoping to make a return trip into the Gospel Hump Wilderness later this summer if I'm able to recover enough for trail hiking (had a serious accident last fall: was run over by a bus!!!).

_Saph: remainder of comments removed as requested. No offense intended
_


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Great pics


----------



## imported_ashley (Jun 9, 2011)

We have not done an over-nighter yet, I am really worried about the wolves as we have had lots of close run-ins over the past few years just on our own...so much so that I fully anticipate having an issue with wolves so we are planning on only taking two goats at a time so that our whole heard does not get killed in one outing. We hunt in a predator heavy area; our elk hunting zone is full of mountain lions and we routinely have wolves come right into camp and have been circled by a pack while cow-calling  It is quite scary in our parts hence why we have been leaving the goats home more often than not. 

So we are hoping to find a goat-friendly area so our little guys don't get turned into wolf food but we just can't seem to find anywhere where there are minimal threats. Its quite scarey to have lion paw prints in your foot prints when you back track or to be walking through wolf poo and going to sleep to the sound of a pack howling. 

Has anyone else had wolf problems lately in idaho? I am hoping that our pettit lake outing is uneventful....


----------



## Bwana Ken (May 9, 2011)

Ashley,

I had included additional information related to the Idaho wolf problem in my original post but removed it at the request of this thread's originator (Saph) as he/she felt it was off-topic and not an appropriate place to discuss the issue. I agreed and removed my comments (see my original post above). 

I will, however, start a new thread where this topic can be discussed as it is clearly something that is on a lot of people's minds right now.

Ken


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

What a beatiful landscape ... looks like a great trip!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Yay for awesome goat packing photos! I love it when people attach their photos in big size!  

Looks like ya'll had a blast!


----------

